# Tracfone Samsung Galaxy Core Prime --



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

*Tracfone Samsung Galaxy Core Prime -- Sending emails?
*
I've tried over and over to send an email to my own email account, but it keeps saying "Sending Failed," or "Server Error."

Why? What am I not doing right? ... I am 80 years old and not at all familiar with these cell phones.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm too stupid for a smart phone.
I downloaded the manual from here
http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/SM-S820LHAATFN#

Page 16 tells you to use your gmail account and if you don't have one, how to set one up.

Starting on page 83 it explains email.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

My friend has returned to save the day. Thank you so much.
I tried to set up a new Gmail account (I just created)and when I clicked Next it asked me something like did I want to create a "Pop" account or something like that and 2 other choices. I didn't know what to click and so I backed out. I tried again and when I clicked on Next, it set up my Gmail account. 
(I think I might have clicked on Manual Setup when I first tried and that's why the question about PoP, etc.)

I went to the Send email and typed in my AOL account and message and when I looked at my AOL on my desktop the Gmail was there.

I, and I guess many others, would never have known you can "only" use a Gmail account to send messages (thanks to your suggestion).

Would you know if I can include my AOL account and I would be notified when I received an AOL message (but I wouldn't use that to send message)?

Here I go again with my questions!!!! But I guess I am like Albert Einstein (in a very, very small way), when he said:
"The important thing is not to stop questioning. Curiosity has its own reason for existing. One cannot help but be in awe when he contemplates the mysteries of eternity, of life, of the marvelous structure of reality. It is enough if one tries merely to comprehend a little of this mystery every day. "

But it seems like doctors now-a-days do not like me asking many questions!


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

First, I've never used AOL.

Second, I stopped using an email program so all my mail (10 different addresses) are viewed through a website.
So what you do and I do are completely different.

I can send email on my Android tablet through a browser from any one of my email addresses and I think it arrives. I haven't checked all 10 accounts.

All I can say is try it and see what happens. Now that you have at least one working, experiment with others. If it doesn't work and you want to send email from your phone, then use the gmail account to do it.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks. You are more knowledgeable than I will ever be about these "things."
A lot of experimenting to do, which is all so confusing to me. As I mentioned, this is all new to me. And it seems as soon as I learn something, something new comes along and I have to learn something new. As has been happening with MS. Took much time to learn Win7 and now Win10. Oh Boy am I tired.

BTW (please):
Re clearing the History in Pale Moon...
#1- After you input 50 MB, do you Check or Un-Check box for Override Automatic Cache management ??? When I open PM again it seems to keep going back to 250MB. Is that because I DIDN'T check the box? Should the box always be checked?

#2 And when you do click on the Clear History, how do you know it DID clear History? I don't see any numbers anywhere. Or do I just take their word for it? No way to see size before and size 0 (zero) after?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

1. When you change the size of the cache from the default check the box that says OVERRIDE. Be sure to click okay at the bottom right before you close the Palemoon Options box that is open. If you don't (and I sometimes forget), no changes are made.

2. If you have the words (File, Edit, View, History, Bookmarks, Tools, Help showing across the top), click the History and then Show All History. The box will be empty because there is no history to show.


----------



## alicez (Jul 12, 2008)

Got it. Thank you.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Any time. Your welcome.


----------

